
The weird world of YouTuber burnout [video] - cirrus-clouds
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUrNbl1lNV4
======
ohiovr
-do you worry this is really bad for you?

Yes I know it is bad for me. I don’t think I am handling this in a good way.
Everyone knows it is bad for them. No one thinks that it is not.

-why is YouTube so toxic?

It’s not just YouTube. It’s putting out your personality to judge on the
internet is what you are doing. You are creating a fake personality that
people are supposed to think is you.

